# Ahhh, My Snails



## bradglover (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, so I have a 60 gallon tank and had 2 ramshorn and one gold inca snail. However, we are having problems. My snails were very active. So much in fact that one of a ramshorn and the gold inca have crawled onto the intake grate for our aquaclear filter and literally been sucked out of their shells. What do I do?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

If they have been sucked out of their shells.....thier dead...and theres nothing you can do............and you can get something to put over the filter part....like panty hose...or something like that
thats what I have to do when my baby snails get here
Im putting a piece of panty hose over the filter part where it sucks things up and holding it on with a rubber band


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Most likely the snails were dead before they were pulled to the intake. Have you tested the water lately? What fish are in the tank? Any loaches in there?


----------



## CMonroe (Dec 20, 2005)

I had the same thing happen when I upgraded the canister filter on my freshwater tank, the extra strong suction caught Gary (sniff, my gold snail that would come to the top of the water to be hand fed pellets, sniff, :rip: Gary!) as he cruised down the suction tube. He was definately NOT dead till he tried to clean the filter basket on the intake tube. I ended up putting a foam prefilter on the intake basket to prevent Speedy and Mr. Mailman from meeting the same fate. 

CMonroe


----------

